# Workflow: TARGA ->After Effects ->Premiere Pro -> Film?



## Padrenuestro (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mit C4D einige Sequenzen Film in Form von TARGA bildern erstellt. Zusätzlich möchte ich auch Flashfilme mitverarbeiten. Nun möchte ich daraus einen Film herstellen. Ich habe die Möglichkeit After effects&Premiere Pro & Virtual Dub zu nutzen! Meine Frage ist nun, wie ich das am besten mache. Als Ergebnis sollte ein 640x480 Film (ca. 20 Min.) im avi-Format entstehen der auf eine CD oder DVD passt. 

Was ich bis jetzt herausgefunden habe ist, daß ich Effekte wie z.B.Schriften zur Beschreibung, Abspann u.s.w. mit AE einbauen kann und das Ergebnis anschliessend wieder als TAGRA rausrendern kann. Das kann ich anschliessend mit VD in einen komprimierten avi- Film umwandeln. Ist das die richtige Vorgehensweise?

Falls das so ist, wie verarbeite ich anschliessend die Sequenzen mit Premiere? Filmübergänge wie ein- und ausblenden sind kein Problem. Aber welches Exportformat eignet sich zum erstellen des Gesamtfilms? Ich bin da nicht so bewandert und es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten. 

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand mal einen Workflow empfehlen könnte mit dem es ein ganz gutes Ergebnis gibt.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## chmee (30. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal : 640x480 ist die falsche Auflösung.
Bitte benutze 768x576 beim Rausrendern aus C4D.

Grundsätzlich sollte alles anfänglich in einem wenig/nicht komprimierten Format vorliegen. TIF/Targa ist schon eine gute Basis. Du brauchst auch VD nicht mehr einzubinden. Mach alles in AE oder Premiere ( 720x576 PAL 50i ). Rechne dort - wenn es der Platz zulässt - einen unkomprimierten oder mit HUFFYUV kodierten Film raus. Abhängig vom Endformat wird dann mit einem Encoder in Richtung Mpeg2(DVD), Mpeg4/Divx(Rechner) oder FLV(Web) gerendert. Grobe Richtung erstmal..

Ach ja, sei nicht erstaunt über den Unterschied 768x576 und 720x576. Beim Importieren der C4D-Filmsequenz in AE oder Premiere wird dann in den Footage-Einstellungen gesagt, dass dies eine Datei mit PixelAspectRatio 1:1 ist.

Vielleicht helfen Dir folgend PDFs weiter:
Kapitel 1 - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/210173-pdf-videoaufloesungen-theorie.html
Kapitel 2 - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/210206-pdf-videokompression-theorie.html
Kapitel 3 - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/210219-pdf-dv-schnitt-am-pc-basics.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Padrenuestro (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hinweise. Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter.
Was ich allerdings nicht hinbekommen ist, die Einzelbild- Sequenzen in Premiere zu importieren. Könntest du mir bitte noch sagen, wie das genau funktioniert? Bei AE kann ich Einzelbild- Sequenzen über das setzten des Häkchens importieren. O.K. Allerdings funktioniert das bei Pr. nicht so! Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!

Gruß


----------



## chmee (30. Oktober 2008)

In Premiere gibt es -glaub ich- auch ein Häkchen. Zeigt Premiere etwas an ? Tut es gar nix ? Vielleicht kommt es mit dem Targa-Format nicht klar.. Hmm.. Vielleicht könntest Du die Einzelbildsquenz in eine unkomprimierte AVI umwandeln ( da könnte unser aller Liebling VD doch etwas tun  )

Noch etwas zur Endkodierung:
*DVD Mpeg2* - Da sollte in Premiere ein kompetenter Encoder drin sein.. CBR 6000kBit PAL ( oder ein Preset ), oder es dem DVD-Authoring-Tool überlassen ( in Nero oder in dvdlab oder Encore oder oder oder )
*Mpeg4/Divx* - Nicht mit Premiere machen, gibt nur Ärger, das macht er nicht besonders. Dafür dann lieber VD benutzen. Grundsätzlich würde man Filme fürs Netz ja sogar ein bssichen kleiner machen, sofern Du nicht in Vimeo bereitstellen willst. Richtwerte sind etwa Divx 1200kBit für 720x576 oder 600kBit für 512x384. Ton nicht vergessen  mp3 mit 128 oder 196kBit.
*FLV* - Hmm, keine Ahnung, irgendwas hat der Markt dafür, zB SUPER.

mfg chmee


----------



## Padrenuestro (1. November 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Tips!

Ich habe eben festgestellt, daß ich tatsächlich dieses Kästchen zu Haken setzen für Einzelbildersequenzen übersehen hatte. Also, Premiere kann sehrwohl TARGA- Einzelbildsequenzen verarbeiten! Sorry...!


----------

